# ready for warm flat clear beach front water!!!



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

Sitting here at work just thinking how i cant wait to hit the beach front and throw top waters.. Couple months it will be turning on, hopefully sooner. Had a great summer last year just had to fight the sharks away, nothing new...... wont be long!!!!1:cheers:


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

X2


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

I hear ya...start re-spooling w braid and cleaning up those reels cause it's getting closer!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

N2Fowl said:


> Sitting here at work just thinking how i cant wait to hit the beach front and throw top waters.. Couple months it will be turning on, hopefully sooner. Had a great summer last year just had to fight the sharks away, nothing new...... wont be long!!!!1:cheers:


Let me know when and where. I'll catch the sharks while you fool around the the 2 and 3lb specks.


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

You can have all the sharks you want, the pocket is filled with them.. but i wont stop me from catching the trout, they usually wont mess with you, but a stringer may not be a good idea.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm waiting. Patiently. 

... I prefer cold to hot. But I love me some summer surf fishing.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

I can't wait either. Here is a few pics from last summer.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Bring it On!!!*


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

This'll be my first summer surf fishing. Excited and ready.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

N2Fowl said:


> You can have all the sharks you want, the pocket is filled with them..


My wife and I surf fished the western edge of the pocket last year when the wind wouldn't let us fish my usual beaches. I caught a couple of nice sharks, and lost a couple of even nicer ones. :an2:


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I've caught a few Sharks there and a bunch of Trout and some nice Flounders. The Flounders were caught at the edge of the boat cut out of a PB. When the current is moving through the cut, it can be dangerous, and you need to use a 3/8 to 1/2 ounce weight.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I recall a lot of big trout caught in the surf in Feburary and March you just don't hear about it.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Surf Fishing*

Hit the beach early with a bone colored Spook and hold on! Some biggies are there. C2


----------



## Agee008 (Feb 22, 2012)

Where is this 'pocket'?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

IM SO READY !!!!!!


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Agee008 said:


> Where is this 'pocket'?


X2


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

can you point me to the pocket


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

The Boliver Pocket?


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

BATWING said:


> IM SO READY !!!!!!


I can't wait to soak some croaks


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

This weather is not working with us!


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Amen! Can't wait


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

That Robbie Guy said:


> This weather is not working with us!


No kidding. If only Spring Break had come one week earlier. Hate all this rain.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Let it rain! We sure need it. That drought was no bueno last year!


----------



## OysterBay (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm so ready! Bring on the heat!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh yeah sweet pic!


----------



## Dharbaugh (Jan 9, 2012)

When does it normally start to get good?


----------

